# Nice to be here!



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello all,

Like all of you, I've been a life-long fan of all things Halloween. I've also made my own costumes and dabbled with making the odd tombstone or scarecrow over the years, but never really got into prop making. In fact my house is mostly "decorated" for Halloween with myriad store-bought items, and frankly, that's not cutting it anymore. I've followed my favorite home haunts over the years (yay Davis Graveyard), and frequent the one in my neighborhood annually. And this year I've finally decided to tear down all my store-bought junk (well most of it anyway), and try and do a proper yard display. Not sure if I'll be a regular just yet, but here I am, looking for some advice and some critique!

Below, you'll find my first attempt at paper mache since grade school, and boy has this been a blast. I'm a bit of a traditionalist, so my first build is going to be a pumpkin-headed figure (The Pumpkin King?). The face is slightly static-looking, but it does have the traditional flair I was aiming for. I'm also planning on filling in the eyes, nose and mouth so that they are not hollow. The one thing I keep questioning is whether or not I need the eyeballs, yes, no, what do you think?

Anyway, hi!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice and glad to have you!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very nice JOL! Welcome.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Nice Jack O Lantern!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. Personally, I like it without the eyes.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You'd better become a regular here, or I'll come looking for you! I would have never thought to put the eyeballs in, but I like them. It directs his focus. He has seen you, and now you're in trouble.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone, and extra thanks for the comments regarding the eyes! Still undecided regarding those orbs, although keeping them might make finishing the head easier than having to finish the inside!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, nice job on the pumpkin head.


----------



## darklady666 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is good! I would keep the eyeballs, they give it character.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

*welcome!*

glad to have you, and I love your pumpkin!:jol:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! I like the eyeballs.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

SPOOKY J said:


> Hello and Welcome! I like the eyeballs.


Thanks!

The eyeballs are staying. I've already filled in behind the eye sockets, nose and mouth to start looking like hollow cavities filled with stringy insides, so it actually needs to eyes now since it can no longer be lit like a true jack-o-lantern! Now if only I could find some time to start sculpting the torso...


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome. Nice job on the pumpkin too. I would do the eyeballs but I would keep them simple, just a solid color with no iris.


----------

